# 2.6.1-Redeeman3

## Redeeman

hi, i dont know if anyone is interrested, if no one is, i wont post about newer releases, as i speak now i sit in this kernel.

Notes.txt:

 *Quote:*   

> Patch Name: mm5
> 
> Description: Latest andrew morton patch
> 
> Testing: applied cleanly
> ...

 

if you want it, mail me at redeeman<nospam>@<nospam>metanurb.dk

i dont have fast upload myself, and this way i can have an idea of how many trying it.

if you like/dislike it, post!

----------

## TheCoop

this is essentially 2.6.1-love7 isnt it? maybe you should check with steel and rename it as such so steel doesnt have to release love7 himself...

----------

## Redeeman

i belive it isnt the same, i patched myself, steel helped though, steel300 made love7, we have some difference patches  :Smile: 

----------

## floam

Yay! I can be a kernel hacker too! /me gets love7 and applies a agpgart patch he uses; releases 2.6.1-floam1. This rocks!

----------

## ejohnson

 *floam wrote:*   

> Yay! I can be a kernel hacker too! /me gets love7 and applies a agpgart patch he uses; releases 2.6.1-floam1. This rocks!

 

I think this is an extention of the GPL, isn't?  If you modify the code you're allowed to distribute.  Oh yeah, floam, your sarcasim is great too.  I just copied it and distributed it freely.

On another note, has love7 been released?  I can't seem to get into jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu to check.  If it has been released could someone start a torrent or get me a copy for my server "mirror"?

----------

## steel300

Love7 is available. I'm having issues with my uni and their transfer limit policy. I have no problems with redeeman releasing a patchset that is essentially love. Hell, I even created some of the patches he uses.  I do congratulate redeeman for actually trying to learn something in the process. He came out with a very decent patchset.

Love7 will be officially announced when it has a new home.

----------

## ejohnson

I've noticed that you sites been down.  Any thing I can do to help?

----------

## neenee

i'm trying this kernel now too, mainly

because i am interested in v4l2.

----------

## Redeeman

 *Quote:*   

> Yay! I can be a kernel hacker too! /me gets love7 and applies a agpgart patch he uses; releases 2.6.1-floam1. This rocks!

 

i did most of it myself, and steel provided some patches.

and just so you know, i had no intention of take the honor of it or anything, and steel300 knows that, he even helped me, as i describes in notes.txt.

----------

## momerath

Does love include those nforce patches? I need that and the latest reiser4.  I could host one or both as well.

momerath

----------

## Redeeman

okay, you are free to host, and i would apreciate it, the url for the patches is: http://redeeman.linux.dk/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/2.6.1-Redeeman3/

please anyone, DONT download them from me, wait for him to host, please, if my connection is getting used too much i will need to stop apache

----------

## steel300

 *momerath wrote:*   

> Does love include those nforce patches? I need that and the latest reiser4.  I could host one or both as well.
> 
> momerath

 

-love does include the nforce patches and the latest reisr4.

----------

## verbatim

 *floam wrote:*   

> Yay! I can be a kernel hacker too! /me gets love7 and applies a agpgart patch he uses; releases 2.6.1-floam1. This rocks!

 

Yeah!  Let's discourage people from working on cool stuff!  Whoo!!!

... there are some really annoying people around here.

----------

## xa0n

a little patch error in :

drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-gpio.c

only thing to do => delete half of the file with an editor  :Smile: 

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/dontdrink/redeeman/2.6.1-Redeeman3-r1.patch.bz2

and an other download-link

thanks

xa0n

----------

## Redeeman

there is a new release out of redeeman sources, mail me if you want it.

it includes among other stuff kexec.

i will not announce further releases. but you can always mail me if you want the latest release, or has some patches for me  :Very Happy: 

edit: if you mail and request it, i can also send a mail out each time i make a new release.

----------

## xa0n

your 're too fast  :Wink: 

but anyway, i'm still happy with your releases !

i will upload them...

first:

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/dontdrink/redeeman/2.6.2-rc1-Redeeman1.patch.bz2

and with nicks scheduling policies, right  :Smile: 

second:

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/dontdrink/redeeman/2.6.2-rc1-Redeeman1-r1.patch.bz2

xa0n

----------

## Redeeman

thank steel too, he did almost all work on integrate the nick scheduler thing.

----------

## charlieg

What's the major difference between these and love-sources, other than the chipset specific fixes (ie nforce) and major experimental stuff (ie reiser4)?

----------

## _Nomad_

 *floam wrote:*   

> Yay! I can be a kernel hacker too! /me gets love7 and applies a agpgart patch he uses; releases 2.6.1-floam1. This rocks!

 

I'm sorry, but these kind of comments really pisses me off... so what if this kernel is fairly similar to love-sources... It's a first release...

There's absolutly nothing that says this will continue to be so... You have no idea whether Redeeman have decided to move his patchset in an entirely different direction.

I think that this is something that defenitly should be encouraged... Should you decide to release a patchset identical to love except added agpgart support I'd be encouraging you instead of making remarks. Because this is what linux is about. Anyone can make anything with the code. And that is something really extraordinary that we all should appriciate.

Keep'em coming Redeeman  :Cool: 

/Nomad

----------

## Redeeman

he is right thought, it is almost the same as love, but i am currently working on some stuff that will change it.  :Smile: 

----------

## ejohnson

future redeeman releases will also be here http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources

----------

